# Guaranteed Pay



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone know if there is any catch to this? Nothing comes up when I hit “terms apply”. Not trying to get to 40 and find out I don’t qualify or some bs


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ant bait.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

The catch is, if you do 40 trips, and only make $460, you’re doing something wrong.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TobyD said:


> The catch is, if you do 40 trips, and only make $460, you’re doing something wrong.


Exactly. Unless you're specifically sticking with shorties for a quest or whatever, 40 trips should earn you closer to $800 than $460.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone know if there is any catch to this? Nothing comes up when I hit “terms apply”. Not trying to get to 40 and find out I don’t qualify or some bs
> View attachment 593494


Ride 35 - 39 will take you out of area, and rides out of area will not count, ride 40 will never happen if you are below $350 total for the counted rides, you will be online, but like the May Tag repairman, no action will come your way...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

TobyD said:


> The catch is, if you do 40 trips, and only make $460, you’re doing something wrong.


Unless you are under 230 miles from driveway back to your driveway. Two dollars a mile is a profitable day in my market.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone know if there is any catch to this? Nothing comes up when I hit “terms apply”. Not trying to get to 40 and find out I don’t qualify or some bs
> View attachment 593494


I have zero trust in Uber. Although there may be no obvious catch and it isn’t crazy good money, my prediction is:

If you get close, somewhere around delivery 36 you will be taken offline for a random “background check” that will finally clear around 5/11 so sorry.
Those last 10 deliveries will be so painful that the roughly $10.50 guarantee will seem really bad in hindsight. I.E. $5 delivery for 17 miles.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Exactly. Unless you're specifically sticking with shorties for a quest or whatever, 40 trips should earn you closer to $800 than $460.


You really average $20/order on UE?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

TobyD said:


> The catch is, if you do 40 trips, and only make $460, you’re doing something wrong.


If you make significantly more than $11.50/trip on UE then u are extremely lucky. YOu dont really hear about too many high roller UE delivery drivers


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If I accept every low mile/lowball order I can knock out 40 trips in 16 hours. There's also a $1/trip quests here which sucks but something at least. So that should be @$30/hr with low miles, in theory at least.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Anyone here remembers when UE had HOURLY guarantees? This was back in 2016-17. Good ol days


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I have zero trust in Uber. Although there may be no obvious catch and it isn’t crazy good money, my prediction is:
> 
> If you get close, somewhere around delivery 36 you will be taken offline for a random “background check” that will finally clear around 5/11 so sorry.
> Those last 10 deliveries will be so painful that the roughly $10.50 guarantee will seem really bad in hindsight. I.E. $5 delivery for 17 miles.


I def wouldn't be surprised if anything like that happens. Won't hurt to try though esp when I have 10 days to complete it. If it works thats cool and if not o well. Honestly the part that bothers me the most is delivering orders to non-tippers


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> You really average $20/order on UE?


Whoops! I meant regular Uber trips. I didn't notice I was replying to a post in the Deliver forum. Uber refers to Eats deliveries as trips?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You really average $20/order on UE?


No one does. If you get one for $20, it's a two-for-one job.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone know if there is any catch to this? Nothing comes up when I hit “terms apply”. Not trying to get to 40 and find out I don’t qualify or some bs
> View attachment 593494


Don't ever swallow tripe like this.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Whoops! I meant regular Uber trips. I didn't notice I was replying to a post in the Deliver forum. Uber refers to Eats deliveries as trips?


I was about to say that has to be bs


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> No one does. If you get one for $20, it's a two-for-one job.


Yea I was being sarcastic


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Don't ever swallow tripe like this.


What?


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> No one does. If you get one for $20, it's a two-for-one job.


I had one that started out at $16 for about a 5 minute drive. They doubled it to $32. Corporate account I'm sure. 
It was 3 or 4 big bags from IHOP on a Sunday at 8:15 AM. 
Almost catering level delivery. That's where real money is. Heard $100 tips are common. 
Ran into an older guy picking up at a restaurant whose been with DD for 10 years and does catering for them. 
He was working on several big orders at $50 or so pay each when I talked to him.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone know if there is any catch to this? Nothing comes up when I hit “terms apply”. Not trying to get to 40 and find out I don’t qualify or some bs
> View attachment 593494


A guarantee is NOT a bonus. It is NOT in addition to what you are paid. If you complete 40 qualifying rides and don't make at least $ 460.00 The difference will be paid for by Uber. As indicated earlier 40 rides should generate a LOT more than the 460.00 so Uber would pay you nothing additional.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

mrbeefy said:


> I had one that started out at $16 for about a 5 minute drive. They doubled it to $32. Corporate account I'm sure.
> It was 3 or 4 big bags from IHOP on a Sunday at 8:15 AM.
> Almost catering level delivery. That's where real money is. Heard $100 tips are common.
> Ran into an older guy picking up at a restaurant whose been with DD for 10 years and does catering for them.
> ...


You drive a pickup truck?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> A guarantee is NOT a bonus. It is NOT in addition to what you are paid. If you complete 40 qualifying rides and don't make at least $ 460.00 The difference will be paid for by Uber. As indicated earlier 40 rides should generate a LOT more than the 460.00 so Uber would pay you nothing additional.


They just do it to encourage people to take $3 and $4 trips.


----------

